# iPod Replacement batteries



## markoon (Jun 7, 2005)

I've noticed recently that my iPod's battery life has gone well below the 15 hour mark it used to hold, and now I only get 7-8 hours from it. I'll be able to use it with this life still, but as it falls below 7 hours I'll want to replace it with another battery that lasts longer.

So what I'm asking is if anybody has used the self replacement batteries that come with the tools to do it yourself such as this at http://www.ipodbattery.com/ They seem to be reasonably priced, but I want to know if changing the battery myself is bad for my iPod? As well as how long the battery life is on these because it's not mentioned on the site.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

check out this blogpost by D'arcy Norman:

http://www.darcynorman.net/2005/11/18/ipod-battery-replacement


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

They do now sell iPod replacement batteries at BestBuy, saw them there last week. I believe the price was $39.99 for it.


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

I've replaced 3 ipod batteries in the last 6 months. 2 were 3rd gen and one was 1st gen. The 3g get 8 hrs and the 1g gets 20 hrs of use. I got all the batteries from hong kong on ebay. They were $20.00 CDN to my door.
A very easy job, the last one took 5 min.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Can you provide the eBay username, or a *link.* I understand such a link is, ahem, allowed.




yoyo said:


> I've replaced 3 ipod batteries in the last 6 months. 2 were 3rd gen and one was 1st gen. The 3g get 8 hrs and the 1g gets 20 hrs of use. I got all the batteries from hong kong on ebay. They were $20.00 CDN to my door.
> A very easy job, the last one took 5 min.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*FutureShop sells the iPod mini battery replacement for $29.99*



wonderings said:


> They do now sell iPod replacement batteries at BestBuy, saw them there last week. I believe the price was $39.99 for it.












Anyone try this?


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

Link to the last one I bought. His name is elvisfong.
http://search.ebay.ca/search/search...o=&saprchi=&seller=1&sass=elvisfong&sa-1009=2


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Yea, my girlfriend's 1st generation iPod Mini got an Enegizer replacement battery. So far so good.



HowEver said:


> Anyone try this?


----------



## markoon (Jun 7, 2005)

yoyo said:


> I've replaced 3 ipod batteries in the last 6 months. 2 were 3rd gen and one was 1st gen. The 3g get 8 hrs and the 1g gets 20 hrs of use. I got all the batteries from hong kong on ebay. They were $20.00 CDN to my door.
> A very easy job, the last one took 5 min.


Are there any duties or anything on this coming from Hong Kong?


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

markoon said:


> Are there any duties or anything on this coming from Hong Kong?


I've never had to pay any duties or taxes from Hong Kong.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

yoyo said:


> I've never had to pay any duties or taxes from Hong Kong.



I think this depends on how the item is shipped. If it's shipped as a "gift" then no duties will be applied, but if it's got the price on the paperwork, then I think there's a good chance of getting hit with the taxes... or maybe thats just between Canada and the US???


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Although like anyone else, I don't like paying them, it is sometimes important to recall that taxes have a purpose.


----------

